# Xbox to PC monitor?



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Evening all,

I was wondering if its possible to hook up my xbox 360 to PC monitor as SWMBO has taken control over the telly and dont have anything suitable to play it on!!

My monitor is an Acer AL1716
http://www.shop.bt.com/productview.aspx?quicklinx=4XT7

I assume a VGA cable will connect xbox to monitor for visual, but what about audio? Is it possible to connect headphones to XBox?

Having it close to PC will be well handy for on-line gaming as well!!

Many thanks for any advice!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

get an xbox 5.1 system and plug in.
as far i know there is a plug adapter you can get from aux leads to vga


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You can buy an XBox to VGA and 2RCA cable - you use the RCA cables to make a connection to your audio system.

If you want to use your monitor's speakers, then you can get a 2 RCA to 3.5mm Stereo adaptor, which should then allow you to make this connection.

The cable is £18 retail, but I just sold mine for £9, so used bargains can be found.

Russ.


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi
working at maplin this cable will allow u try 2 connect to the monitor 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=221902

thanks
Ibi


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

these adapters are needed to connect headphones:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=44057

and this one:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=34619

hope this helps

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Many thanks for all the help guys - am going to Newcastle today so will hopefully be able to get these adaptors in Metro centre or Maplin.
Thanks again all!


----------



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

If you connect the audio to the line in connector on your PC's sound card, you can run the sound through the PC (only if it is turned on of course!)


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Mmmmmm, 

got the vga monitor lead from Game - fits fine in monitor, but display says "no signal":wall:


----------



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

You might need to change the channel, my monitor has 6 different inputs and I have to select the right one to see the xbox.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Oops, I hadn't quite fully inserted VGA cable in tight enough - all good now! Great picture and sound! 

Is there a "splitter" which i can plug both pc and x box to with a selector switch so i don't have to unplug pc vga or xbox vga all the time?


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

bmw320i said:


> Oops, I hadn't quite fully inserted VGA cable in tight enough - all good now! Great picture and sound!
> 
> Is there a "splitter" which i can plug both pc and x box to with a selector switch so i don't have to unplug pc vga or xbox vga all the time?


This do you?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Euronetwork-VGA-splitter-HD15-0-2m/dp/B000BB0C9C


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, quick reply, thanks man!!

It looks fine - with my set up, I have the VGA cable form xbox directly plugged in to the VGA monitor socket. The audio is got by plugging the 2 phono leads (with an adaptor at the end) into the "mic" in on back of my pc. I then plug headphones in and this gives me the audio on my headphones nicely.

The only prob is that my pc has to be turned on in order for the audio to work.

If i got that splitter, with both xbox and pc turned on, i was wondering if a splitter with a selector (ie xbox signal or pc signal to choose) would be better?


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

No worries!

Try this one. Its not very pretty though.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=117443&doy=7m1&C=SO&U=strat15

Its automatic so if you only turn on the PC not the Xbox it will auto switch to that but you can set a preference switch to the Xbox input so that as and when you come to switch it on it will override the PC signal. :thumb:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, that's just the thing mate!

thanks for that!!

found this too

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/56227..._pc&keyword=2+Port+Manual+VGA+Sharing+Switch#


----------



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

I have my PC hooked up using a DVI cable and the Xbox 360 via VGA cable. All I do then is switch between modes on the monitor itself.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Wish I could do that, my monitor only has VGA input.

:wall:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

And tomorrow, I will try to go on XBox Live. 

The good part is that the XBox is only 2ft away form modem, so I guess all I need is an Ethernet cable and off i go!

Heres hoping!!


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep its as simple as a ethernet cable, which aint nowt fancy and can be picke up for pence (or speak to a friendly IT bod and you will prob get 4 free!)


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

yep, cable only £2 form local shop - just got on to xbox live - its amazing!!

Rented medal of honour airborne from blockbusters- on-line play is murder - keep getting killed!!


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Post up your Gamertag mate and we can add you to our friends lists. :thumb:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

tag is 

rtwelvegauge666


----------

